# HELP!!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there!
Does anyone have a good tuning guide for the Jeanneau One Design 35 (JOD35), or tips where I can find one? After some tiresome hours of surfing the internet I decided to request some help from the sailnet members; hope you can help me, thanks in advance,

Joost


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Jeanneau has some very good websites that should be helpful: http://www.jeanneauamerica.com/ and, if you know French: http://www.jeanneau.com/ . There are links to owners pages, and likely discussion groups that should have some ideas for you.


----------

